# Shhhh! Get ready for a secret.



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Sometimes a picture is worth more than a thousand words and these two dowels conceal a secret that will be revealed soon. Mike and I are working on a special project that will tap into your inner James Bond. Make sure your security clearance is up to date.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

FINE!!!
As long as you don't have to kill any of us...
'specially me...


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I take it then you consulted "Q" before you started? I won't even ask, just look forward to being surprised.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Agents of all skill levels will be able to complete this mission because there are two assignments... should you choose to accept them. This message will not self destruct.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

JOAT said:


> I take it then you consulted "Q" before you started? I won't even ask, just look forward to being surprised.


"Q" is on board, and come to think of it, this project may owe some inspiration to some of his early work. :dirol:


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Bring it on. It will go well with my martini, shaken not stirred.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> FINE!!!
> As long as you don't have to kill any of us...
> 'specially me...


Or me.


----------



## Mdawson (Mar 25, 2012)

Gaffboat said:


> "Q" is on board, and come to think of it, this project may owe some inspiration to some of his early work. :dirol:


Hmm, need a new briefcase but I'll have to be careful about popping the throwing knife at work, they're already convinced I'm a crazed knife wielding maniac because I carry a leatherman.:'(

Mark


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mdawson said:


> Hmm, need a new briefcase but I'll have to be careful about popping the throwing knife at work, they're already convinced I'm a crazed knife wielding maniac because I carry a leatherman.:'(
> 
> Mark


Swap that leatherman for a Kershaw and you'll have the place to yourself...


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

The suspense is killing me...I hope it lasts!!

earl


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Three quarters of the post will probably be redacted.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

If it has a keel and two masts, Oliver, I can't afford it.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

One of these secret assignments will be right for every forum member, just starting out with limited tools or more advanced skills. This is something for everyone to enjoy. Cost to perform this assignment will be minimal.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Mike said:


> One of these secret assignments will be right for every forum member, just starting out with limited tools or more advanced skills. This is something for everyone to enjoy. Cost to perform this assignment will be minimal.


As Mike says, most every member should be able to complete one of these covert assignments with the tools and skills you already have. Or, take the risk and stretch your skill level a bit. Those who complete one of the missions will be rewarded. Disguises and false documents are optional.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Not a good disguise, I would recognise Humphrey anywhere.....


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

jw2170 said:


> Not a good disguise, I would recognise Humphrey anywhere.....


Uh James--the one on the right is Byonce (or is it Beyonce? That singer.)

earl


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Okay I'm game.... 

Put me in coach... I'm ready to play...


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Lot of chatter on this channel.
Not a good signal to noise ratio so far.....


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

The SNR is much less than one [<<1]


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mine has been ready for quite some time but I won't reveal the secret until a few others have been posted. I posted shots of mine but not the solution, YET! here is a link:

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/43940-secret-picture-frame.html#post359710


----------

